# Can a mare get pregnant at 1 1/2 years of age?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cammiio2, welcome to the forum.

Although it is not common - or healthy - for a mare that young to get pregnant, I think it is possible. Just like any other animal, horses mature sexually at different rates and ages. If she were my mare, I would consult a vet and if she was found to be pregnant I would definitely have it terminated.

She is still a baby herself. She has a lot of growing and maturing to do and a "motherly" sense would most likely not yet be developed. I would think that it could be detrimental to both mother and foal if a pregnancy was allowed to complete - even if she didn't abort on her own.


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

I think a filly that young their bodies and bones are not fully developed yet and it may cause complications to both mare and foal if she were pregnant. 

On the other hand... in the wild fillies would fall pregnant once they started coming into season... but im not sure exactly when that is.

Personally, I would be a bit worried about the filly, as she is not even mature yet, so I think having it terminated by the vet would be the safest option for all concerned..


----------



## RaidersMommie (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thank You IRideHorses,*
* You have strengthened my resolve to the solution to this little problem. Everything you mentioned were the exact worries I have on this matter. Thank You for taking the time to answer..... *
*Wishing you luck.... Cammiio2*


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I would definitely have her vet checked and go from there. If she is in foal, your concerns are very valid as it is very detrimental to their growth to have a foal that young. The nutrients a 1 1/2 yr. old horse would usually put toward growing would then be put toward that foal. I knew a mare that accidentally got bred at 2 and she was very stunted.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

http://news.bloodhorse.com/article/46714.htm

I'd geld the stallions ASAP. It's not safe to keep a stallion unless you have a lot of experience. They'll likely want to breed any available mare.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horse is 6 and has a 3 year old baby from before he was gelded, and the mother is 5. So yes, it is possible for very young horses to get pregnant. In this case the mare carried to term, delivered and everyone was fine. This all happened over a fence, btw. The horses weren't even turned out together.


----------



## alldun (Jan 18, 2009)

a yearling filly will start showing signs of heats and that is why colts and fillies should be seperated before winter weather sets in to avoid any accidents.

You hopefully have seperated them now? A vet can administer a needle to bring her back into heat.

Allowing her to carry a foal full term may cause her death as a foal is presented full size and a young horse's body structure is not developed enough to successfully foal without assistance.


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes most can get pregnant as a 1.5 year old.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Call the Vet and tell him when they breed and find out if it is to late to give her 
a shot to terminate the pregnancy. He may have to do an ultrasound to see if
she is preggo or not. 

She is much to young to be carrying a foal.


----------



## Danena (Mar 9, 2009)

Cammiio2 said:


> _*Hello Everyone. I am new here as of today. I have always owned geldings so I know next to nothing about mares. My closest friend has her 2, one and a half year old horses out here at my place. One is a mare, the other a stallion. My son also has a 4-5 year old stallion here. *_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A filly can get PG as soon as she starts cycling at about a year old. However it is not wise to let the PG progress. If it isn't very far a long you can have her flushed but if she is real far a long your choices are limited. A PG that young is very hard on them. Unless she is a Quater horse. Which reach maturity at 2. 
Any filly no matter what the breed can get PG as soon as they start cycling which is around a year old. Arabians we don't breed until they are at least 4 but better at 5 yrs old because they don't mature until they are 5.
Danena
J & D Arabians


----------



## mare (Oct 4, 2008)

Have the vet give her a shot and bling it will be gone.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Horses can and DO get pregnant at a VERY young age. I knew a mare that accidentally got pregnant at 2, and so when the person I know bought her she didn't know she was pregnant and didn't find out until like 2 days before baby appeared. Luckily she and baby were completely healthy (also luckily she got knocked up by a gorgeous stallion) but it did stunt her growth quite a bit. Although, now 5, she has been growing a bit more, although we suspect she'll never reach her full height.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I've run 100's of fillies and colts together till 15 or 16 months old and never had one get bred but I'd never say never.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, it is very possible, but most people have already said that.
The mare that I partner own was irresponsibly bred at the age of a year-and-a-half and her hips are messed up now because of it. The foal was a healthy little buckskin (we've never seen it though), but Lady's left hip clicks when ever she walks and she can't do any strenuous activity which is sad because she would have been an amazing gaming horse with her speed and built. 
If you can terminate the pregnancy, do it. And the sooner the better.


----------

